# Hierodula solomonis breeding diary



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

after 1 year searching i have 4 of them.i got them last week.i was dam lucky to get them.3ed instar.wopwopwopwop.These where brought in to culture a year or 2 ago by graham..These are very rare.graham is breeding them but hes so hard to get hold of the 4 i have are i count as very rare :lol2:

Graham is the only guy breeding these.i tried last year but was unsuccessful..the female died after laying 1 fetile ooth that didnt hatch.i have 4 this time instead of 2 so that should up my odds a little.

i took this yesterday,its eating a fruit fly

scientific name is Hierodula salomonis,They grow as big as giant asian












When it gets adult it will look like this


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

how can u say a ooth is fertile if it didnt hatch ????


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> how can u say a ooth is fertile if it didnt hatch ????


the female mated with the male and i witnessed them connect for over 4 hours.so im my book the female was fertile..Same goes for the ghost mantis and wahbergii..none hatched..mr blue was saying it could be due to the fact i use to have lighting on 24 hours a day..last month or 2 iv started turning off the lights at night..hopfully il get more success now :bash: did u buy the other 6 he had for sale?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

no i can get them from graham no problem , but even with a mating i would never class it as fertile , not untill the first ooth has hatched then u can class the ooths as fertile


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> no i can get them from graham no problem , but even with a mating i would never class it as fertile , not untill the first ooth has hatched then u can class the ooths as fertile


 getting stuff from graham is like getting blood from a stone.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> getting stuff from graham is like getting blood from a stone.


it isnt for me :lol2:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

your lucky then.any way i dont need to keep bothering him now..i have 4 jades that should be enough i hope.Lucky that guy sold them cause id never of got them other wise.Wonder who bought the other 6?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

presubadult male


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I have never seen this mantis before but it is very pretty. Hope all goes well this time round.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Tan said:


> I have never seen this mantis before but it is very pretty. Hope all goes well this time round.


very rare

im sure il be sucsesfull this time : victory:

this was last time..only laid 1 ooth before she died..the ooth didnt hatch cause there was a hole in it.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> getting stuff from graham is like getting blood from a stone.


Ive never had a problem,delivers to me every week in person.His phone is usually engaged though,hes very much in demand as one of the leaders in this field.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

*6th* instar Hierodula solomonis - jade mantis


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

my most favorite species of all time.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3517/3244947802_c02393eef4_o.jpg


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

subadult male..finally both male and females are subadults


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

subadult female


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice.

Good luck breeding this time around 

Ed : victory:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Adult male - - Hierodula salomonis (Jade mantis)*


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

my female just shed to adult..i now have 1 adult male and 1 female :2thumb:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

ok the last male just shed to adult..so now i have 2 adult males and 1 adult female..the other male i sold to andie


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

adult female








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3659/3331636941_4918411d00_o.jpg


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Stunnign Scott, good luck with breeding, how many will you be selling, if any?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

daz30347 said:


> Stunnign Scott, good luck with breeding, how many will you be selling, if any?


 lots if all goes well.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

adult male threat pose


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/macrojunkie/IMG_9823.jpg


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3651/3358581831_7ec05c24f1_o.jpg


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> ok the last male just shed to adult..so now i have 2 adult males and 1 adult female..the other male i sold to andie



well at least u will have 1 spair if the female gets hungry =] and if you dont breed both to the female you can breed the other 1 with the babys of the pair =]


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> if you dont breed both to the female you can breed the other 1 with the babys of the pair =]


 the male wont last that long.once adult they live for about 4 months max.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> lots if all goes well.


 
wow, and I'll be buying lots LOL


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

exopet said:


> wow, and I'll be buying lots LOL


 god knows what graham does..he never has them for sale..it makes me wonder what he does with them all?:whistling2:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd be interested in getting some too :2thumb: Been looking/waiting for one of these for about a year now. Hope all goes well and best of luck


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> god knows what graham does..he never has them for sale..it makes me wonder what he does with them all?:whistling2:


 
Eats them?:lol2:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Well i hope he has some spare males but i think my female might just be ready in time before he pegs out,,fingers crossed


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

1st fertile ooth was laid today/now the 4 week waiting game.


----------



## sarah2rob (Sep 26, 2008)

How much will you sell the nymphs for when they hatch?
xxx


----------



## alcon1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> 1st fertile ooth was laid today/now the 4 week waiting game.


 
Good luck, fingers crossed for you :2thumb:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

sarah2rob said:


> How much will you sell the nymphs for when they hatch?
> xxx


lets not count my chickens or in this case nymphs before they have hatched..:lol2: but if all goes well around 6£ each..There inposiball to get because graham never sales them and no one else is breeding them for some reason?i really hope i can do it..i tried already..last time the female died after laying just 1 ooth and the ooth had a hole in it so i failed that time..im hoping it goes well.just keep your eye on the thread..il update it as and when..i have about 14 more days untill it hatches.. im hoping she lays another ooth very soon.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck scott, Hope everything goes well this time round


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

day 18 after the 1st fertile ooth was laid she goes and lays another one yesterday
ooth number 1 has been incubating for 19 days
otth number 2 has been incubating for 2 days

check out how bad the black bits are getting on her eyes..god knows why she keeps rubbing her eyes..none of the other mantids in the same cages do it


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

ooth number 1 with the hole in..its just hatched loads 
2nd of april the ooth was laid.
52 days it took to hatch, 

like i said 4 breeders will be getting a big share..if theres any left over il sale a few..im sure ooth number 2 will hatch in 2 weeks as it was laid 2 weeks after the 1st so any luck il have loots to sale you guys out of ooth number 2..

just took this pic about 10 minutes again when i found it hatching..the ooth had a massive hole in..im amazed it hatched..tough as old boots arnt they


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

amazing sight, bet you're a very happy man :no1: well done fella


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome news! They look so tiny! lol. You're gonna be busy looking after that lot!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

ooth number 2 is hatching .. :2thumb:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Great news m8  see ya tomorrow ...


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

ooth 2 hatched but the numbers where half as the 1st ooth..i rekon theres about 80 that hatched...

I could of done with mating her after she laid her 1st ooth but my males where dead but then.

ooth 1 took 52 days to hatch

ooth 2 took 43 days to hatch


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

just wanted to say.not bigging my self up or trying to get any sympathy or what ever..but at the min im on the sick..alot of troubles at home and i cant handle it all..so any way..im on 60£ a week income support...and so far iv giving away about 70 nympths..being rare that could of been 6£ each..i knew this before they even hatched.

Im a poor man yet i still didnt see money signs in my eyes as they hatched..

This species is rare and it needs to be more common..

so giving some to breeders and few other people felt like the right thing to do..you ever heard of any breeder doing that before?let alone being poor like me.

So those that iv sent to or am about to send to think your self very lucky.Alot of the breeders would of kept them for them selfs..breed more then sold the next batch and made 100s£,,,i could of done this easy,but why be greedy?

Thats What stinks about this hobbie.people joining the hobbie to breed em and make as much money as they can.these people should not be in the hobbie.

soon as iv sorted out the others i promised if i have any spare after keeping 18 for my self il be selling some.Thats going to be some time yet tho im afraid as i waiting on 2 more ooths to hatch


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Woke up to find about 100 nymphs hatched.







she was only mated once














i got 1 more ooth and lets seee if she lays another one









*success*

now all i got to do is go for my 2nd gen..not sure i said this already..every thing is going..im only breeding 2 species now

idolomantids - nothing yet..fingers crossed.still trying my best..

jade mantids 1 generation









there going to be some for sale in the next month,but theres going to be 1 catch..minimum buys of 10.these are selling to be bred with, i aint selling them 1 here and 1 there//they will come in tubs of 10 only.50£ a tub thats 5£ each.//5x10=50£.. 2nd and 3rd instar

postage will be free

talk to you all soon.I did it..wpowpowpowopwpowpo


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> Woke up to find about 100 nymphs hatched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one:2thumb:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

utterbeastage said:


> Nice one:2thumb:


 seems easy..wonder why no one eles did it tho :whistling2: thats cause graham would not sale the nymphs to any one. 

lucky dasana saved the day,it was him that got them from graham.6 nymphs? about 6 months ago? then sold them to me,graham either ignored me email or just didnt want to sale me any.dont matter now any way..

respect goes out to graham tho for getting this species...with out his hard work we would no even have even seen this species...


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> seems easy..wonder why no one eles did it tho :whistling2: thats cause graham would not sale the nymphs to any one.
> 
> lucky dasana saved the day,it was him that got them from graham.6 nymphs? about 6 months ago? then sold them to me,graham either ignored me email or just didnt want to sale me any.dont matter now any way..
> 
> respect goes out to graham tho for getting this species...with out his hard work we would no even have even seen this species...


how do you even set about bringing a species over here?
do you need to request for some kind of shipping license for breeding and containing them over here?

hopefully we'll see them becoming more popular , maybe one day we'll all have toxodera denticulata and metallitycus splendidus in our plastic pint cups :lol2:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

utterbeastage said:


> how do you even set about bringing a species over here?
> do you need to request for some kind of shipping license for breeding and containing them over here?


As far as i know you cant...

Only graham can do this in uk..hes the only one with a license or what ever it takes to do it..cant remember off hand now..i remember him talking to me about it on phone and how comes hes the only one...but iv forgot this was some time ago..best person to ask about that is robb batt...he will know the details.


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> As far as i know you cant...
> 
> Only graham can do this in uk..hes the only one with a license or what ever it takes to do it..cant remember off hand now..i remember him talking to me about it on phone and how comes hes the only one...but iv forgot this was some time ago..best person to ask about that is robb batt...he will know the details.


sounds like a lot of hassle , but at the same time definetly worth it


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

another ooth just hatched..Theres going to be some for sale at bugfest...08/08/09 there going to be a little cheaper this time and cause i dont have to post em out people can buy 1 at a time if they like.

Any one thats going..see u there.


----------

